# newbie



## kelly (May 23, 2013)

HI from upstate New York. My husband and I have started beekeeping this year. We have 2 hives and so far so good, despite the black ant problem. We are also gardeners and love to travel. Glad to be a part of this community.


----------



## Mtnbees (Apr 29, 2013)

Welcome from a 2nd year beek! Lots of information and help here.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

> despite the black ant problem.

You may find this thread useful:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271115-My-Ant-Proof-Hive-Stand-Actually-Works!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Kelly!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

You have easy access to packages where you are. Lloyd Spears receives bees directly from Wilbanks (if you needed them). 

Have fun...



Have you tried cinnamon for the ants?


----------



## kelly (May 23, 2013)

yes we bought 2 packages from better bees in greenwich. great place. I did try the cinnamon and it seems to work pretty good, except its been raining for 5 days so i have to reapply. My husband is buidling a 'container' to go around the hive so the ants will have to go through it to get up the hive, maybe this way the cinnamon won't get washed away quite as quickly and the ants won't want to go through the cinnamon. 
thanks.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## kelly (May 23, 2013)

thanks. its been a long rainy cool spell. haven't seen much activity so i'm hoping they are eating from the feeder and waiting on better days!


----------

